

Microsoft "Cuzz": Fault injection testing optimized to find concurrency flaws - tptacek
http://reddevnews.com/blogs/desmond-file/2009/11/microsoft-cuzz-parallel-testing.aspx

======
tptacek
Looks like it's internal-only right now, but that doesn't matter, because the
idea is so simple OSS folks could duplicate this quickly: Cuzz
deterministically messes up thread scheduling to increase the chance that
you'll hit a race.

------
Kaya
For a comparison with PetraVM's Jinx, see:
<http://petravm.com/blog/2009/11/comparing-cuzz-and-jinx/>

